# Scott Scale RC Rahmen Gr. L - 2010 incl Steuersatz



## like_bike_39 (9. März 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290542274943&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

